# 「ara's gfx gallery」



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

[table="width: 450]
[tr]
[td]











 welcome to my GFX gallery! here I will be displaying my creations. 
i'm fairly new to the field, but I'm trying to improve. critique is well appriciated! 
i would love to hear what you think about my work :^)​[/td]	
[td][/td][/tr][/table]






 i tend to upload any image that uses any effects, but I also do some without 
any at all! if you'd like to see all, i'd reccomend going to the /my-edit tag on my 
[old] tumblr.






 i also take requests, so here's a form!

```
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/maSBYem.jpg[/IMG]
n/a but im keeping this here lol
```
​


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

PERSONAL FAVE:



CLICK IT​


Spoiler: examples












also real ****en big.jpg


feel free to also look at my *deviantart* for more
**whoops looks like I moved






 to do:
(this is for me!)
n/a since I closed :(






 thank you and have a wonderful day!​


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Capella (Dec 14, 2014)

mario


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> mario


kk ty iris


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

Done! I like this one a lot omg. 
http://prntscr.com/5gwxk4


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

making this into a gallery since i feel comfortable with it haha.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

bumpbump


----------



## kesttang (Dec 15, 2014)

How about Detective Conan or Curt from ACNL? xD Thank ya.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

kesttang said:


> How about Detective Conan or Curt from ACNL? xD Thank ya.



ahh sure! will work on this right away!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

kesttang said:


> How about Detective Conan or Curt from ACNL? xD Thank ya.



Done! http://prntscr.com/5h9p61
Ahh this was fun to make! I only watched Detective Conan once but it's a really cool anime!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 15, 2014)

Aradai said:


> Done! http://prntscr.com/5h9p61
> Ahh this was fun to make! I only watched Detective Conan once but it's a really cool anime!



Glad that you had fun! The signature came out good. I like the shadow effect that you put on it. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Glad that you had fun! The signature came out good. I like the shadow effect that you put on it. Thank you very much.


thank you so much for requesting! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 15, 2014)

Super edit o.o

Render//Stock: Render
Size: Can you choose that?
Preferences: idk what is this D:

Can be of stitches or diana?? :3


Thank you >.<


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

I hope I'm doing this right. :/

Render//Stock: Render
Size: Any size, just really close to the sig limits.
Preferences: I don't really know >-<

Uh, either Shulk from Xenoblade or Steven Stone from Pok?mon? I couldn't really find a picture for you to use, sorry xc


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

Yuyunyaw said:


> Super edit o.o
> Render//Stock: Render
> Size: Can you choose that?
> Preferences: idk what is this D:
> ...


sure! i can do that! preferences are like if you want anything additional. for example, if you want text, you'd put that in the preferences slot!



WellJenerally said:


> I hope I'm doing this right. :/
> 
> Render//Stock: Render
> Size: Any size, just really close to the sig limits.
> ...


i don't mind finding them. ill work on these tomorrow!

also for the "render//stock" portion, thats where you'd put the image and the background that you want in the signature ^^


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

-KICKS DOWN THE DOOR-
nice gallery brah
your sigs are looking sweet B)


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

Zane said:


> -KICKS DOWN THE DOOR-
> nice gallery brah
> your sigs are looking sweet B)


someones gotta fix that smh zane
ty bruh it means a lot to me that you're saying that *sends eternal love your way*


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

bumpbump
just got home, will work on requests!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 17, 2014)

bump!
also, i'm sorry about the wait! i got sick yesterday and i had to go see a doctor. but your requests should be done and posted by today.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 17, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/5hzqez for WellJenerally!
working on Yun's right now since the file wasnt working well ://


----------



## kesttang (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump for awesomeness!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 19, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Bump for awesomeness!





kesttang said:


> Bump!


thank you so much for the bumps!
sorry yun! I've been so sick lately! I'm feeling better, but now I have two essay to write >:{
do you mind getting your sig tomorrow?


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 19, 2014)

Aradai said:


> thank you so much for the bumps!
> sorry yun! I've been so sick lately! I'm feeling better, but now I have two essay to write >:{
> do you mind getting your sig tomorrow?



Don't worry! i will wait n__n ♥


----------



## princessmorgan (Dec 19, 2014)

just want to say your art is amazing!!!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 19, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> just want to say your art is amazing!!!


thank you! ?^?


----------



## Aradai (Dec 21, 2014)

finished! http://prntscr.com/5ji2ni
so sorry about the delay!


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 21, 2014)

Aradai said:


> finished! http://prntscr.com/5ji2ni
> so sorry about the delay!




Is so cute!! <3 <3 Thank you so much♥♥♥!!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 22, 2014)

boop


----------



## Aradai (Dec 24, 2014)

nyoom


----------



## Aradai (Dec 25, 2014)

bump
someone please give me the strength to make stuff for this thread rip


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2014)

Aradai said:


> bump
> someone please give me the strength to make stuff for this thread rip



-repairs door from last time-
shhh let ur inner weeb shine through and make a sig of your anime bfs and gfs


----------



## Aradai (Dec 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> -repairs door from last time-
> shhh let ur inner weeb shine through and make a sig of your anime bfs and gfs


ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'd have too many to post then!!
lmao actually I can't find renders for em all :/


----------



## Aradai (Dec 26, 2014)

bloop


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 26, 2014)

You are improving! I will definitely give you some advice once I can properly judge your sigs, instead of basing it on glances.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 26, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> You are improving! I will definitely give you some advice once I can properly judge your sigs, instead of basing it on glances.



thanks, Cam! I'll gladly take some advice from you


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

hey
haven't used this in a while. sorry.

had to take a bit of a break since school required more attention :[ but here I am, alive and well.

I did some works, however they are huge. like, really huge. so, here are the links because putting them in a spoiler wouldn't work either otl

babe.jpg and some punpun for the soul


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Bump. : ]


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 25, 2015)

Could you do Nanase Haruka from Free! ? I'm in love with him >.<


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Could you do Nanase Haruka from Free! ? I'm in love with him >.<


here you go!





thanks for requesting 
its a bit blurry im so sorry :0


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh thank you!!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

made a bump banner hohoho
might have to fix the lighting, it's a bit dark fixed​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow! You have improved a LOT! Awesome job!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Wow! You have improved a LOT! Awesome job!



ah thank you! I've been observing others since I got back to using GIMP and it's really helping


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ah thank you! I've been observing others since I got back to using GIMP and it's really helping


Yeah, that is how I got to where I am. Even though you are 49034860346870958 times better than me, haha. Anyways, what are the little circle things called (I think it starts with a B? Like Bokeh or something)? I used to know, before I took like a 3 month break from GFX back in August XD.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Yeah, that is how I got to where I am. Even though you are 49034860346870958 times better than me, haha. Anyways, what are the little circle things called (I think it starts with a B? Like Bokeh or something)? I used to know, before I took like a 3 month break from GFX back in August XD.


shh ur better
Yup, it's bokeh! They're my go-to when I run out of stock ideas haha.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Aradai said:


> shh ur better
> Yup, it's bokeh! They're my go-to when I run out of stock ideas haha.


Stop Lying XD
Thank you, haha!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)

morning​


----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 29, 2015)

TINKLE TINKLE HOY!
Render//Stock: can you use this as a render? I'll leave the stock up to you c: 



Spoiler










Size: (the desired dimensions) ?
Other?: (anything to take note of?) Can you make the stock like and orangey autumn feel?


----------



## Aradai (Jan 29, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> TINKLE TINKLE HOY!
> Render//Stock: can you use this as a render? I'll leave the stock up to you c:
> 
> 
> ...


can you find a different render, please? it's not transparent, and it kinda makes it hard to work with ;;

I also made something last night and uploaded it to my gaming blog and it got 26 notes wOW




FULL QUALITY [HERE]​


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2015)

yaaaa girl get those notes  your bump banner is cool as heck also
I finally saw your gaming blog too and it has pumpkaboo so it's automatically top quality


----------



## Aradai (Jan 29, 2015)

Zane said:


> yaaaa girl get those notes  your bump banner is cool as heck also
> I finally saw your gaming blog too and it has pumpkaboo so it's automatically top quality



ayyyee thank u dear  I might change it eventually to the art I got from u haha, it's transparent too which is great!!
aw they're the ones I showed u long ago, like September or something. I finally get to use them yesss


----------



## Aradai (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

so I finished oyasumi punpun and I felt like I wanted to make this 




click on it to see the full version​


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

goodnight​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

afternoon I'm playing some video games aaaaa​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 2, 2015)

hi sorry I won't be posting in this for a while
I need to focus on my schoolwork for now, as it's getting really busy. idk when I'll reopen this but probably in a week or so
thanks.​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 5, 2015)

yoOOOO testing is over and my projects are due so I don't have to worry about not finishing them last minute ha _hah_a_h_a
also I did this during that time for a "make me choose" on tumblr




click on it lol

also requests are *closed for now* because I need to reinstall gimp again and that takes a while ://


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ayyyee thank u dear  I might change it eventually to the art I got from u haha, it's transparent too which is great!!
> aw they're the ones I showed u long ago, like September or something. I finally get to use them yesss



psshh I should draw u a better one then. it's so easy to get transparent art now i wanna make everything transparent. yeah I remembered those fancy pumpkaboos. c:< 
and i love the Zelda bruh, but picking her over a dashing yellow Pikmin couldn't have been easy...


----------



## Aradai (Feb 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> psshh I should draw u a better one then. it's so easy to get transparent art now i wanna make everything transparent. yeah I remembered those fancy pumpkaboos. c:<
> and i love the Zelda bruh, but picking her over a dashing yellow Pikmin couldn't have been easy...


shhhhh no worries its great.
i might change through them every once in a while, i cant choose just one.
oh yeah, it was very very hard, the pikmin was luring me


----------



## Aradai (Feb 6, 2015)

new bump banner ayy​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2015)

i can't believe i didn't post here yet but hot gfx tiff 
zelda's looking great :D saw it on da a while ago haha

op was so weird but I like your punpun theme goin on here


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> i can't believe i didn't post here yet but hot gfx tiff
> zelda's looking great :D saw it on da a while ago haha
> 
> op was so weird but I like your punpun theme goin on here


thank u lynn 
yeah that's my fave one I ever done in a while

yee I might take out the second gif, Punpun left its lasting effect on me R _I P_


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

hnng I also might try at avatars, I'm not really good at them though. i only ever made one and it looks weird rip.​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 10, 2015)

NUI HARIME IS MY GI>RELFRODN​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

hi hello bumping this

also I'd love u if u gave me some feedback and check my tumblr tag for some of the graphical stuff I do.
thanks.​


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Aradai said:


> hi hello bumping this
> 
> also I'd love u if u gave me some feedback and check my tumblr tag for some of the graphical stuff I do.
> thanks.​



yes do it pls
i'd give u some but i can't do GFX but you know i think your graphics are cool!!
love the new bump banner btw huehuehue


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> yes do it pls
> i'd give u some but i can't do GFX but you know i think your graphics are cool!!
> love the new bump banner btw huehuehue


thank you love your words keep me going all the time <<33
im trying to make a main banner but idk what to put! and thank you, I told you I'd use it huhuhuhu


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Aradai said:


> thank you love your words keep me going all the time <<33
> im trying to make a main banner but idk what to put! and thank you, I told you I'd use it huhuhuhu



same here bruh TvT <3 
oooo yeah that would be awesome!  *gently refloats idea to use all your anime bfs and gfs*
just reminded me i need to change my banner i forgot meep


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> same here bruh TvT <3
> oooo yeah that would be awesome!  *gently refloats idea to use all your anime bfs and gfs*
> just reminded me i need to change my banner i forgot meep


idk WHO to put lmao, and I'm not really confident in the ones I made so far :'(
i was gonna tell u but I thought that was intentional :0


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

did some photo-editing to get more used to GIMP. you'd think that having it for two months would get you well adjusted but nooooo

*ORIGINAL*







*EDIT*






poor flower looks all sad and grungy now :'(​
- - - Post Merge - - -

2,000 views and 80 posts makes sense​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2015)

Aradai said:


> idk WHO to put lmao, and I'm not really confident in the ones I made so far :'(
> i was gonna tell u but I thought that was intentional :0



i'm not joking when i say all, put _everyone_ B] lol. Just keep going, each graphic equals more improvement!!
naw my fake hiatus is basically over lmao



Aradai said:


> poor flower looks all sad and grungy now :'(



punk flower just wants to get out of this town.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

Zane said:


> i'm not joking when i say all, put _everyone_ B] lol. Just keep going, each graphic equals more improvement!!
> naw my fake hiatus is basically over lmao
> 
> 
> ...


i cANT though lmao, probably just makishima  and I try but they always look a bit off to me, is that how every creator feels? :0
its a cute banner though aw
I made it look like a soap opera preview imo


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2015)

Aradai said:


> i cANT though lmao, probably just makishima  and I try but they always look a bit off to me, is that how every creator feels? :0
> its a cute banner though aw
> I made it look like a soap opera preview imo



that works too he looks cool as hell and he rides a bicycle
and p much lol well i cant speak for everyone but so much of the artist experience seems universal to me, things not looking how you want them to is one of those.\(o A o)/
pssh ty i did it rly fast cuz it wasn't even supposed to be seen a lot and now look what I've done lmao
It looks like the cover of a sad romance novel. </3


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

Zane said:


> that works too he looks cool as hell and he rides a bicycle
> and p much lol well i cant speak for everyone but so much of the artist experience seems universal to me, things not looking how you want them to is one of those.\(o A o)/
> pssh ty i did it rly fast cuz it wasn't even supposed to be seen a lot and now look what I've done lmao
> It looks like the cover of a sad romance novel. </3


he is my biker buddy lmao
I always feel disappointed when I'm so hyped to do something and then it looks like "bleh" like what did I ever do to you, life??
oh well I can always view it in the spoiler 
omg now that you mentioned it...,


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

im doing some graphical thingy for my gaming blog so I might upload it here too after I finish lmao​


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

DID IT





it looks orange to me I'm so sorry. if you want to use it, go ahead bcos I don't mind. 
ye​


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2015)

Aradai said:


> he is my biker buddy lmao
> I always feel disappointed when I'm so hyped to do something and then it looks like "bleh" like what did I ever do to you, life??
> oh well I can always view it in the spoiler
> omg now that you mentioned it...,



exacTLY like u go in so pumped to make this awesome thing and its just lik e "nope lmao"
unless I delete it !!!! >B)
omg that's perfect. the tale of tragic romance between a gardener and a florist 

Love your new front page banner thing btw. 



Aradai said:


> DID IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoting cuz my dumb post left this on pg 9 for anyone who left their number of replies per page at default like me
This is cool too  makes me wanna try Professor Layton bruh


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> exacTLY like u go in so pumped to make this awesome thing and its just lik e "nope lmao"
> unless I delete it !!!! >B)
> omg that's perfect. the tale of tragic romance between a gardener and a florist
> 
> ...


ya!!! I hate it so much grrrrrr
nooo don't delete the pure coolness of the hiatus banner, what if you need it later?
gonna write a story based on that lmaoooo
also ty, I might change it now since I really like this professor layton header. it's so pretty to me wwww. also thanks for the compliment you should try it it's one of my favorite series made me cry :'(


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm also taking some requests now since I'm hella bored, so it'd be great if you left one. They're free, btw.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Mar 2, 2015)

bump 
im tired of this thread lol I hate my work I might close this eventually


----------



## Aradai (Apr 21, 2015)

wOW when was the last time I updated this. 
well, now it's time to lol. i didn't do much gfx since the last time but here's a follow forever banner I did for myself



[click the preview for full size]
lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

Aradai said:


> wOW when was the last time I updated this.
> well, now it's time to lol. i didn't do much gfx since the last time but here's a follow forever banner I did for myself
> 
> 
> ...



whaaa you made that banner :OO I saw it on your tumblr but i think i forgot to comment anythjng because im dumb but it looks cool as hell!! space is awesome in black n white.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 21, 2015)

Zane said:


> whaaa you made that banner :OO I saw it on your tumblr but i think i forgot to comment anythjng because im dumb but it looks cool as hell!! space is awesome in black n white.



thank u bb!! it's fine lol. that's actually my favorite screencap from the manga. there was something there but I just blocked it with punpun lol. man, space is cool.


----------



## Zane (Apr 22, 2015)

Aradai said:


> thank u bb!! it's fine lol. that's actually my favorite screencap from the manga. there was something there but I just blocked it with punpun lol. man, space is cool.



is punpun the cool sad bird thing? i like it. 8)) space is the best bg. in real life too. lol
also i was post 100 technically ayyyeee


----------



## Aradai (Apr 22, 2015)

Zane said:


> is punpun the cool sad bird thing? i like it. 8)) space is the best bg. in real life too. lol
> also i was post 100 technically ayyyeee


yep! poor bird.
congrats bb you get...something. u will see later


----------



## Aradai (May 18, 2015)

Harry James said:


> Thank you ! nice and i am waiting to see your creation .  I appreciate you, you are doing good work .



thanks?? im so confused lol


----------



## Aradai (Jun 25, 2015)

ok let's do this again
im almost off from school so i guess ill have more time/maybe more confidence to do this. i also remade my deviantart so im now at lilvwhite. 
please don't request anything.


----------



## Zane (Jun 25, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ok let's do this again
> im almost off from school so i guess ill have more time/maybe more confidence to do this. i also remade my deviantart so im now at lilvwhite.
> please don't request anything.



heck yes ur almost free soon its gonna be all about this


----------



## Aradai (Jun 25, 2015)

Zane said:


> heck yes ur almost free soon its gonna be all about this



doggies!!! yes thank god
--
i finished transistor for like the billionth time and the ending always gets to me :'(
i did a little simple edit with my favorite screencap.
[preview]



the words are lyrics from the song "Paper Boats" from the soundtrack. the soundtrack is a+ honestly.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 26, 2015)

*gets off of school*
hmm What Do I Do....






Spoiler: inspiration











it's not gfx but it's funny to me


----------



## Aradai (Jun 29, 2015)

i got tired of link between worlds so i put that away for now and did some gfx
[preview]



zss is my second main and she is literally so pretty.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 29, 2015)

i was gonna submit this to a sotw a long time ago but I didn't really like how it came out. oh well.
[preview]


----------



## Zane (Jul 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> bump!
> im trying to revive my gallery and yours at the same time help



*sprinkles holy water on thread*

(Love the thing u did for ZSS our gf)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> *sprinkles holy water on thread*
> 
> (Love the thing u did for ZSS our gf)



thank u may God forgive me for this abomination
zss is so pretty honestly. and thanks it means a lot!!
---


Spoiler: i did this for fun lol


----------

